
Should startups have pay to pitch their business? - Towel
https://blog.vonotes.com/start-ups-pay-pitch-business/
======
chrisps
I think it all depends on the quality of the convention you plan to attend.
Are there success stories? Try to find out the amount of deals that are done
through this convention.

------
NonEUCitizen
No. VC's should pay to attend demo day.

